# Often people say that an Hoplias will eat everything that fits his



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

We read all the time that an Hoplias will eat everything that fits his mouth&#8230;it is true&#8230;but they will eat also what does not!!! Even if they have to destroy it!!!

P.S. These are not the ones i promised You Fomoris...they will come soon


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

very nice,thanks for sharing.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool is he the only fish in there and what size tank isit.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Cool is he the only fish in there and what size tank isit.


 Yes he is....no other fish will survive with him...

the tank is around 63 gal a bit more maybe. with 4 feet.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice setup. I had a malabaracus in a 40g but he jumped after a few hours of haveing it mite get another one.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

lewis said:


> nice setup. I had a malabaracus in a 40g but he jumped after a few hours of haveing it mite get another one.


i also lost one like that...


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

> P.S. These are not the ones i promised You Fomoris...they will come soon


That doesn't matter... Those are great pics too









And there is also a full tank shot !!! And what a great tank : I love the driftwood on the left side and what are the plants on the bottom ???


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> > P.S. These are not the ones i promised You Fomoris...they will come soon
> 
> 
> That doesn't matter... Those are great pics too
> ...


 Thanks









Tha plants on the bottom are Valisnerias...

Soon i will have something...nice ehehehe


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

More info on the above fish?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

waspride said:


> More info on the above fish?


Have a look here:

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/trahira.html

If You wish more info please let me know.

regards


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

As we would say in Holland:

Dat is werkelijkwaar een schitterende vis









I have said it before, but your Hoplias is just flawless


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

jan said:


> As we would say in Holland:
> 
> Dat is werkelijkwaar een schitterende vis :laugh:
> 
> I have said it before, but your Hoplias is just flawless


As we would say in Portugal:

Muito Obrigado! é muito simpático da sua parte!

Thank You very much! it is very kind of You


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

> Soon i will have something...nice ehehehe


Ah ??? Can't wait to see it


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

great stuff


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> great stuff


Thank You


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Look at the eyes on that guy...


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Landon said:


> Look at the eyes on that guy...


 You should see him every time i get close to the tank!!!!!!


----------

